# للايجار محل مميز بحسنين هيكل بمدينه نصر



## اسلام محمد (19 يناير 2012)

كود الاعــــــلان : 11911211
للايجار محل مميز بحسنين هيكل بمدينه نصر 
•	مساحه المحل 80متر 
•	تشطيب سوبر لوكس .. به دوره مياه 
المطلــوب / 15 الف جنيــه
للاتصـــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (19 يناير 2012)

*رد: للايجار محل مميز بحسنين هيكل بمدينه نصر*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

